# Lookig for a Rifle Action



## sILlogger (Sep 5, 2007)

*Looking for a Rifle Action*

Im looking to build a long range target(out to 1000yd)/stationary coyote hunting rifle in .308. i was wondering if anyone new where a guy could buy an action as i am going to put a custom stock and barrel on it. would prefer a Remington 700 but also open to savage and winchester. thanks


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2007)

I like your plans! I would look for any used rem 700 since you are in the U.S they should not be hard to find. The 700 comes with what I think is the best factory trigger but you can easily upgrade it hell a 40xb is a 700. Now not wanting to start a fight the 308 is great, one of the best. But to me lacks at 1000yds for varmints. Now this is just a suggestion I have been accused of being over gunned allot, beets the alternative how about a long action 300rem Ultra mag?In a real nice rifle with 168gr match bullets I find it awesome!


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 5, 2007)

i don't guess im sure what a 40xb is? as for the 1000 yard shots those will almost exclusively be at targets with the max. varmit shot prolly being in the 600-700 range. the reason i was leaning towards the .308 was because of the availabilty of parts, ammo and information. i wasn't sure if there was any place to just buy actions or not...im sure there are alot of 700's around here but i was gonna try to keep from buying the entire gone(because im gonna replace everything anyway) but u can't always get what u want i suppose. this will be my first rifle build as i am kinda just getting into it...im looking at getting the trigger shaved to reduce pull. heavy bull barrel...prolly around the 24-26" range. heavy stock with adjustable cheekplate(sniper stock) bipod and a good variable high powered mil-dot scope. i was also thinging the .300 win mag(alot of bullet!!) haven't ever shot the .300 rem ultra mag tho....might have to look into that...in all honesty for around here the .308 would be more than enough. ive got a single shot breakdown .270 that i use as a good coyote brush gun but im looking for something more stable to make the longer shots


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> i don't guess im sure what a 40xb is? as for the 1000 yard shots those will almost exclusively be at targets with the max. varmit shot prolly being in the 600-700 range. the reason i was leaning towards the .308 was because of the availabilty of parts, ammo and information. i wasn't sure if there was any place to just buy actions or not...im sure there are alot of 700's around here but i was gonna try to keep from buying the entire gone(because im gonna replace everything anyway) but u can't always get what u want i suppose. this will be my first rifle build as i am kinda just getting into it...im looking at getting the trigger shaved to reduce pull. heavy bull barrel...prolly around the 24-26" range. heavy stock with adjustable cheekplate(sniper stock) bipod and a good variable high powered mil-dot scope. i was also thinging the .300 win mag(alot of bullet!!) haven't ever shot the .300 rem ultra mag tho....might have to look into that...in all honesty for around here the .308 would be more than enough. ive got a single shot breakdown .270 that i use as a good coyote brush gun but im looking for something more stable to make the longer shots


You can get the 700 action from Brownells but I feel you are better off getting a used gun and building up from there lot's of options that are available for a Remington. The 40XB is Remington's target rifle available through there custom shop. I really like the .308 One of the best and my favorite Deer rifle and under rated for power! Check out Remingtons Sendaro Rife [hope I spelled that Right]makes a nice long range hunting rifle but falls short as a pure target gun.Also check out what is available from Tika and Sako those Scandinavians make good guns! and saws too!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Sep 5, 2007)

Midway shooting supplies has actions. They have a web site.


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 5, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> You can get the 700 action from Brownells but I feel you are better off getting a used gun and building up from there lot's of options that are available for a Remington. The 40XB is Remington's target rifle available through there custom shop. I really like the .308 One of the best and my favorite Deer rifle and under rated for power! Check out Remingtons Sendaro Rife [hope I spelled that Right]makes a nice long range hunting rifle but falls short as a pure target gun.Also check out what is available from Tika and Sako those Scandinavians make good guns! and saws too!



thanks for the info. i have looked at bit at Tika and Sako but it seems at tho evrything they have is beyond what i want to spend. the things that i'm pondering on is the free floating barrel and bedding blocks--is this something u want is a hybrid hunting/target rifle? yea i seen the sendero and it seems like a nice gun..but i'm really wanting to go with something that i put together...more of a project/learning curve and i want to have the pride of "I BUILT THAT" when i make my shots

i think im just gonna go with finding an ole shot out 700 in .308 buying it, and rebuilding the action. because i plan on getting trigger work done or putting a match trigger into it.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd look for a mauser or pre-64 M70 winchester action.


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 6, 2007)

Mad Professor said:


> I'd look for a mauser or pre-64 M70 winchester action.



i like the mauser actions...but they aren't .308 and i heard that it takes a bit($$$) to get one rechambered..we don't have many gunsmiths around here either. i have heard good things about the M70 also...what was it they changed post-64?


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 7, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> i like the mauser actions...but they aren't .308 and i heard that it takes a bit($$$) to get one rechambered..we don't have many gunsmiths around here either. i have heard good things about the M70 also...what was it they changed post-64?



If you are building a rifle the barrel will need to be fitted to the action anyway so caliber should not be much of an issue; choose the barrel of the caliber you want to shoot. Commonly available mauser actions were chambered for the 7 X57 and 8 X57 military rounds, these guns were typically rebarreled for cartridges such as 30-06, .308 Win (7.62 NATO), 300 win Mag..........Two considerations are that the travel of the bolt will accomadate cartridge lenght and the face of the bolt is the correct size(or can be machined to accept) the base of the cartridge. If you want to shoot 1000 yds you will need a quality match grade barrel and it will need to be fitted by a competent gunsmith. I would not consider rechambering a factory barrel. 

Don't skimp on optics (scope and mounts ) either. I'd reccomend Leupold/Redfield mounts and rings (they interchange) and a target scope with large adjustable objective lens. I use a 6.5 X 20 50mm leupold and can see the holes I put in a target at 200 yds when shooting a 22 cal (.222 Rem).

Two things happened to the M70 winchester in 1964: 1) they were no longer handmade by a gunsmith but became assembly line made. The fit and finish of the later guns can't compare with the pre-64s, 2) the design was changed from a mauser like bolt with it's super reliable claw ejector to a design similar to that of the remmingtion m700. Some say the later design is stronger but I can close/open the bolts on my pre-64s with my little finger. They are smooth as butter. regardless, the earlier pre-64 actions are plenty strong, winchester offered them in the .375 and .458 magnums.


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2007)

Mausers aren't bad to rebarrel, the fuss comes in modding the bolt handle and getting a safety that will work with a scope. The push feed of the 700 Rem is suppose to be more accurate than the Mauser/pre64 Win action. Some smaller outfits (Ed Brown?) make clones of the 700 that have tighter tolerances then factory 700's. Depending on what you are shooting at, 6.5-284 would be a good round to look at over the .308.


----------



## pallis (Sep 7, 2007)

I've built a number of rifles off of Mauser actions, and like them, but for what you are talking about, you should stick to a short action 700 or a Savage 110. I wouldn't use a cheap barrel either, not if you plan on hitting anything at a thousand yards. There are a number of good barrel makers. My thousand yard rig is a Savage 110 in 300 wm (long action), wearing a 26" heavy varmint, stainless Pac-Nor barrel. If I remember right, the barrel came close to $400, and that was five or six years ago. ...A good reason for going with the Savage action is that you can get good barrels fully chambered, and they are simple to head space. Otherwise, you are going to be out the cost of chambering reamers. It's a good project, but plan on spending some serious money, if you want to do it right. Another approach would be to look at some of the varmint options from Remington, Savage, Tikka, Howa or Browning.


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 7, 2007)

one approach that i was looking at was to buy a stevens rifle(cheap rebadged savage) just for the actoin...don't really want the savage accutrigger. nothing really wrong with it just leaning towads something different. put a different trigger ass. in it (2-3 lb pull) a McMillan stock(leaning toward the A-5 or possibly A-4 and a heavy varmit type barrel. color will prolly be black. pondering badger ordinance scope rings and base. most likely a harris bipod

haven't decided on the barrel or scope yet.


----------



## 820wards (Sep 7, 2007)

Mad Professor said:


> I'd look for a mauser or pre-64 M70 winchester action.



Have you thought of any wild cat cartridges? Like a .22-6mm or a .25-06 Ackly Improved or a 22-250 Ackley Improved. Those will reach out and touch most critters, squirrels/chucks or yotes. I have a CZ24 Mauser chambered in .22-250 AI with a 28" SS Pac-Nor barrel, Timney trigger, with a Bell/Carlson Kevlar stock and 4-12X Leupold scope that will consistantly take ground squirrels at 400yds. My best shot to date on a squirrel with that rifle is 528yds. We even measured it with my buddys surveying equipment. My brother has a Rem 700 chambered in 257 Weather Mag with a 30" SS barrel. Now this is a long range yote killer. 

Don't know why you want to try shooting a yote at that range... It's more fun to call them in closer. Do you actually have yotes hold still long enough at 1000 yards to get a shot off? Do a search on varminter web pages and you find a ton of info on varmint rifles/cartridge combinations for varmint shooting. One other comment, I hope you reload? If not, you better start learning. Varmint shooting is very addictive... Good Luck!

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Sep 7, 2007)

Marco said:


> Mausers aren't bad to rebarrel, the fuss comes in modding the bolt handle and getting a safety that will work with a scope. The push feed of the 700 Rem is suppose to be more accurate than the Mauser/pre64 Win action. Some smaller outfits (Ed Brown?) make clones of the 700 that have tighter tolerances then factory 700's. Depending on what you are shooting at, 6.5-284 would be a good round to look at over the .308.



I have a friend who has a Brown Percision chambered in 7mm-Weatherby and it is a real shooter. Very good workmanship, but not cheap. Another friend has a 700 in 6mm-.284. SS barrels are a must for the 6 & 6.5 or you start burning the throats out fast. About 1000 rounds of varmint loads and you have to re-cut the chamber. Great Antelope round!

jerry-


----------



## ASD (Sep 7, 2007)

first thing first 

1 how much $$$$$$$ do you want to spend on it ???? 

2 how well can u shoot

most people can buy a rifle off the shelf that can shoot better then they could ever hope to! please do not take offense to what i ask but i am going round and round with a Buddy on this right now as he wants to spend big $$$$ on something he will never be able to use but may be i should just let him get it so i can play with it to


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 7, 2007)

Getting a bit off topic but has anyone shot/own a Lazzeroni? Seems like the 
.30-.338 rounds they offer would be the best thing short of a .50.

I can't afford either............


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 8, 2007)

820wards said:


> Have you thought of any wild cat cartridges? Like a .22-6mm or a .25-06 Ackly Improved or a 22-250 Ackley Improved. Those will reach out and touch most critters, squirrels/chucks or yotes. I have a CZ24 Mauser chambered in .22-250 AI with a 28" SS Pac-Nor barrel, Timney trigger, with a Bell/Carlson Kevlar stock and 4-12X Leupold scope that will consistantly take ground squirrels at 400yds. My best shot to date on a squirrel with that rifle is 528yds. We even measured it with my buddys surveying equipment. My brother has a Rem 700 chambered in 257 Weather Mag with a 30" SS barrel. Now this is a long range yote killer.
> 
> Don't know why you want to try shooting a yote at that range... It's more fun to call them in closer. Do you actually have yotes hold still long enough at 1000 yards to get a shot off? Do a search on varminter web pages and you find a ton of info on varmint rifles/cartridge combinations for varmint shooting. One other comment, I hope you reload? If not, you better start learning. Varmint shooting is very addictive... Good Luck!
> 
> jerry-



trying to stay away from a wildcat round, and thinking i will stay with the 700 in .308 the reasoning for this is because of the various bullets, ballistics and information for the round, and the different parts that are available for the action. also im considering shooting some competitions which require .308 rounds. don't really plan on making 1000 yard shots on coyotes-but would if the opportunities presented itself. ive dropped them running at 150 with a .22LR so i know a .308 will do it at a grand with a good shot. as for the varmint shooting the bulk of what i have done was running coyotes w/dogs and use a .270 as my brush gun for this (90 gr. hollow points) 528 on a squirell is a good shot...have to be pretty stead for that.



ASD said:


> first thing first
> 
> 1 how much $$$$$$$ do you want to spend on it ????
> 
> ...



no offense taken. im a pretty good shot...not outstanding but pretty good. i know when the distance really starts getting out there everything comes into play..but this is one of those things that ive always wanted to do and the time has come..know what i mean? and to be honest i've always considering going into military/le marksman and want to get into it more. 



Mad Professor said:


> Getting a bit off topic but has anyone shot/own a Lazzeroni? Seems like the
> .30-.338 rounds they offer would be the best thing short of a .50.
> 
> I can't afford either............




are you referring to the .338 Lapua, i haven't shot one but i have looked at the ballistics and if i could justify it i should would have one. 

here is what im looking at so far
700 action
McMillan stock (A-3 or A-5)-prolly the 5
leaning towards a 20" 1:12 twist barrel, but have been considering a 24"
168 gr bullet-most likely
harris bipod
badger ordinance picatinny rail
badger ordinance rings
springfield armory scope or i am looking into the new horus set up


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 8, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> trying to stay away from a wildcat round, and thinking i will stay with the 700 in .308 the reasoning for this is because of the various bullets, ballistics and information for the round, and the different parts that are available for the action. also im considering shooting some competitions which require .308 rounds. don't really plan on making 1000 yard shots on coyotes-but would if the opportunities presented itself. ive dropped them running at 150 with a .22LR so i know a .308 will do it at a grand with a good shot. as for the varmint shooting the bulk of what i have done was running coyotes w/dogs and use a .270 as my brush gun for this (90 gr. hollow points) 528 on a squirell is a good shot...have to be pretty stead for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try looking at this. About the best you can get, wildcats that blow them all off and the nicest guns too:

http://www.lazzeroni.com/ct_lacart.htm

See what you want costs vs buying DEADON/DEADLY gun from them.

HAPPY HUNTING!!!!


----------



## mike385 (Sep 10, 2007)

In my opinion, if you are going to biuld something like that, buy a custom action like a neiska, stolle, or a BAT. Yes u can biuld something great from a stock 700 action, but why not start with something that is already completely blueprinted and trued. All the benchrest guys use these style of actions I don't think anyone uses actual Rem. actions. All of these actions are based on , you guessed it, Rem. 700. Buy a good barrel, (shilen, lilja, spencer, etc.) and have the work done by a smith that has done benchrest quality rifles.
mike.


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 10, 2007)

mike385 said:


> In my opinion, if you are going to biuld something like that, buy a custom action like a neiska, stolle, or a BAT. Yes u can biuld something great from a stock 700 action, but why not start with something that is already completely blueprinted and trued. All the benchrest guys use these style of actions I don't think anyone uses actual Rem. actions. All of these actions are based on , you guessed it, Rem. 700. Buy a good barrel, (shilen, lilja, spencer, etc.) and have the work done by a smith that has done benchrest quality rifles.
> mike.



you have a very good point here and it is something that i have definitely been considering. the main reason i was wanting to start from a stock action was for the experience of building it. but im not sure yet as to exactly what im gonna do as to whether im gonna try to do the build or have a 'smith do it. prolly better off to let a 'smith do it.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a Browning BAR .308 and I absolutely love it...With plain ole' Remington core loct 150gr. bullets from Wal-Mart it shoots sub 1 inch groups.I just bought it three months ago,so I haven't taken it hunting yet...I can't wait though,the suspense is killing me.At 200 yards the groups with the same round is still under 2 inches...Everyone told me semi-auto's weren't accurate,if this rifle isn't accurate I would like to see what is!!!


----------



## bwalker (Sep 14, 2007)

If I where you I would look hard at a McMillan stock,Jewell trigger, Stiller predator action and Kreiger/Broughton/Lilja barrel.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 14, 2007)

Check out a Robar rifle.I don't own one,but I've shot one at the range.They're nice!!


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 16, 2007)

308 is by far my favorite (followed by the 50BMG). If it were me, I would go with the Savage Tactical 308 and put the money saved on a Night Force scope.

Good luck on your project!


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 17, 2007)

u got a .50!!! man i wanna shoot one of those!!!!!


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got two actually...one bolt and one semi.


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 17, 2007)

brncreeper said:


> I've got two actually...one bolt and one semi.



can u just ship me a bullet casing!?!?!?! what sort of range do u shoot out to with them things?


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 17, 2007)

> can u just ship me a bullet casing!?!?!?! what sort of range do u shoot out to with them things?


LOL…sure, I’ve got 3 ammo cans of empties. Ranges vary somewhat: 200 yards max at the local rifles range (good for sighting in), 600 yards at a friends acreage, and I know a farmer who has bit more if the livestock are moved.


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 17, 2007)

brncreeper said:


> LOL…sure, I’ve got 3 ammo cans of empties. Ranges vary somewhat: 200 yards max at the local rifles range (good for sighting in), 600 yards at a friends acreage, and I know a farmer who has bit more if the livestock are moved.



well i tell u what..load up both of them and head towards S. IL...and this weekend we will have some beers and shoot some stuff. so i gotta ask how is the recoil...im sure u have a muzzle brake and the heavy rifle prolly cuts back on alot of the recoil....but how is it. and seeing that round on a ruler makes me a bit size envious!!!! and when comparing rounds....size does matter!!! what is the bullet? looks like fun...how much does brass cost for them? i bet they would do a # on a coyote!!! or deer. or car


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 18, 2007)

> well i tell u what..load up both of them and head towards S. IL...and this weekend we will have some beers and shoot some stuff. so i gotta ask how is the recoil...im sure u have a muzzle brake and the heavy rifle prolly cuts back on alot of the recoil....but how is it. and seeing that round on a ruler makes me a bit size envious!!!! and when comparing rounds....size does matter!!! what is the bullet? looks like fun...how much does brass cost for them? i bet they would do a # on a coyote!!! or deer. or car


LOL! I think you better get a 50 first and forget the 308 for a while. Recoil is not bad (like a 12 gauge magnum), it gets worse though shooting heavier bullets. The one pictured next to the ruler is a Barnes solid 800 grain. I’m not sure what the current price of used brass is, I think new brass is close to 2 dollars a piece. 
The AP’s do a number on steel. I’ve shoot several through a 3 inch manhole cover with no problem.


----------

